# 1648 LoweLine Build



## will15120 (Mar 31, 2014)

So I got this boat about a month ago and started working on it two weeks ago. The things I wanted done were new paint, running lights with switch panel, and some basic things that are nice to have! Eventually I'd like to floor it and put down hydro turf. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## BR1 (Mar 31, 2014)

What you have done so far looks great! I really like your camo job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2014)

Good looking paint job


----------



## typed by ben (Mar 31, 2014)

paint job is very sharp.


----------



## will15120 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! I'm loving the paint couldn't believe how well it came out. I'm looking to add some small things like push pole holder, rod storage, and stuff like cup holder/shell tray anyone have any tips?


----------



## will15120 (Apr 1, 2014)

Also plan to add an aluminum floor covered with hydro turf once I get some more money for the project.


----------



## will15120 (Apr 6, 2014)

Got the motor back and hit the lake in Saturday to just fish and then I headed south to try out some snagging! Had fun and learned a lot and couldn't be more happy with how well the motor and boat performed!


----------



## panFried (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice spoon! Tin is looking good.


----------



## will15120 (Apr 6, 2014)

panFried said:


> Nice spoon! Tin is looking good.



Thanks first one ever for any of us, it's a learning experience for sure.


----------



## will15120 (May 22, 2014)

Been using the boat a lot lately! Had some unfortunate motor issues yesterday. 

But since my last post I have upgraded trolling motors and installed a 68" shaft to it. I have also added a few LED light bars that I use to bowfish and run the lake. Along with all that I had a trolling motor mount fabricated also.


----------



## wlshafor (Jun 10, 2014)

Great job on the paint and the led lights are sick!!!


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 11, 2014)

How do you like the LED's for bowfishing?
I hear they don't penetrate stained water as well. I have some that I have tinkered with and they seem OK. Just want some other opinions.


----------

